# Avacado 24



## Nilton (18/5/16)

Hi Guys,

Please assist who has stock of this item. Looking for 2 urgently


----------



## Kaizer (18/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/geekvape-avocado-24mm-two-post-rdta


----------



## Nilton (18/5/16)

Hey, thanks

Tried them but they dont have


----------



## Kaizer (18/5/16)

Sorry man. When I check online, it shows they have stock. Maybe @Sir Vape can confirm.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/5/16)

Expecting them in stock tomorrow


----------



## Christos (18/5/16)

Nilton said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please assist who has stock of this item. Looking for 2 urgently


I got mine today from vapeclub. @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl .


----------



## JakesSA (18/5/16)

Sold out today, must be some kind of record, lots more on the way though ..


----------



## Christos (18/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Sold out today, must be some kind of record, lots more on the way though ..


Good thing I FOMO'd this morning!


----------



## Nilton (19/5/16)

JakesSA said:


> Sold out today, must be some kind of record, lots more on the way though ..


@JakesSA Any idea which day next week youll be receiving these?


----------



## JakesSA (19/5/16)

Monday - Tuesday looks like


----------

